

Ask HN: is there a torrent-like protocol for websites? - mitjak

We've so far managed to distribute delivery of torrents across interested clients. Are there projects aiming to distribute the rest of the Internet?<p>The other day I've realized that it must be difficult to maintain archive.org with so many resources dedicated to crawling. Yet, on every computer in the world there are archives of websites stored in a browser cache. Would it be possible to utilize the cache to form some sort of passive distributed mirror of the Internet on which we could fall back on if the original servers go down? Hosting does die and websites go down regularly; also, it's a concern during an natural disaster, war etc.
======
malandrew
Check out Patrick McKenna's btapp <https://github.com/pwmckenna/btapp>

I think it's a good use case for WebRTC, but I have yet to look into WebRTC in
enough detail to say for sure.

I think they still need work done on the DHT and how to store binary blobs. I
think three.js has already done work on binary blob storage that may be worth
looking at.

~~~
mitjak
Fascinating link, thank you!

------
spicyj
Freenet attempts to provide a sort of distributed internet.

